

Luis Suarez biting game - ahsanhilal
http://lamordidagame.com/

======
swah
We could discuss the fact that the nicest games are made in flash.

~~~
Igglyboo
I'd have to disagree, the nicest web games are made in Java(or webgl or unity
etc.). Trying recreating runescape in flash.

But yea I get your point, it's surprising that js is still not that popular
for making browser games.

~~~
adamconroy
Are you talking Java or javascript?

I don't know if its that surprising that js isn't more popular. Html5 hasn't
been supported by browsers for nearly as long. I've done the Udacity html5
game course and worked with flash a bit, and the tooling for Flash makes it
easier / faster to build apps/games.

~~~
Igglyboo
I'm talking about java, runescape is written in java not javascript.

------
Deinos
A little too easy... but still hilarious!

------
praneshp
Lol, fantastic.

------
adamconroy
2072 until I got bored.

